# How to Unkock a car without keys



## harish619 (Oct 26, 2008)

This video is to help old ladies who have unknowingly left thier keys inside their car(only)........But its no harm to know.



View it here

Reply if you like it....


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw it, but does it REALLY work? Interesting anyway.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey. .someone post a written tutorial if possible..


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 27, 2008)

There was also another trick that came to me via email, that with using the spare keys and a mobile phone to unlock the car, if you have locked yourself out


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 27, 2008)

Mobile phone with ir and the automatic lock keys have same frequency most of the time. .tats why its possible . But the way of using steel wires to unlock never worked for me . ...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2008)

Push glass down using hands


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 27, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Mobile phone with ir and the automatic lock keys have same frequency most of the time. .tats why its possible . But the way of using steel wires to unlock never worked for me . ...



with ir? InfraRed?? and same frequency?? Those are two very different types of waves !!!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 27, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> with ir? InfraRed?? and same frequency?? Those are two very different types of waves !!!



Sorry, i forgot the exact thing wat i saw on tv.. It had something to do wit frequency matching..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

This has happened with me ..I have a old Alto ...I forgot my keys inside and I have only one set of keys 

I called facilities desk of my company..they come out with a very long around 16" steel scale..Then they tried to insert it through the glass pane window of car..After 45 mins they were successful..My god that was nightmare for me running here n there


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2008)

lol
do it the Johnny English style, whistle from a high frequency to a low frequency till the door pops open

if you are really really desperate, just use a rock and smash the window


----------



## Count Dracula (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup,the cheapest(but the damages are heavy later on lol) and most effective way.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

> f you are really really desperate, just use a rock and smash the window


ya will do next time to your car


----------



## toofan (Nov 2, 2008)

I have opened a 800 and an Alto with the help of a scale thrice when the keys are left on the steering.
Just open the beeding of the window and slide the scale through it towards the lock. One click and door open, just in 1-5 minutes , depends upon the expertise.


----------

